# Need help finding Putitan jar lid and clamp



## Mikyfin (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello, I know this is a long shot but I have just acquired a puritan fruit jar and it came with the wrong lid. I would like to find at least the lid as I know the clamp and twist are a super long shot


----------



## botlguy (Nov 1, 2015)

I suggest that you also follow Greg Spurgeon's  auctions  http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/catalog.asp?catid=157as he always offers some rare closures. That will really be a toughie but you already know that.         Jim


----------



## Mikyfin (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you for the info. I did see one sold on eBay from a local digger in New Hampshire not far from me in 2007 for $22.00. In a few days I will dig out the jar and post a pic. One upside was the top that came with it I have never seen and it was held on with what I believe is a milville atmospheric clamp which I needed for a jar that was missing one.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 2, 2015)

Mike, It's a small world...I was in Dave's shop when you bought this jar.  Welcome to the forum! I think the cover is a Safety Valve cover.


----------



## Mikyfin (Nov 2, 2015)

That's awesome! Was great to meet you!


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 2, 2015)

Mike, I think this is what you are looking for?


----------



## Mikyfin (Nov 3, 2015)

That looks like the one. Hopefully one like that will show up in the December Greg Spurgeon auction.


----------



## Mikyfin (Nov 3, 2015)

Forgot to ask, is that something you have?


----------



## Fruit Jars (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a spare lid and a reproduction iron ring for the Puritan jar.  Email me at "ikeda.jerry@gmail.com".   Jerry


----------



## Mikyfin (Nov 5, 2015)

Great big thanks to Brandon and Jerry for helping end my search!


----------



## botlguy (Nov 5, 2015)

FANTASTIC ! !        This is what it's all about.           Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 5, 2015)

What Jim said. [][light]


----------

